
What Happens When You Always Wear Headphones? - hhs
https://www.theatlantic.com/health/archive/2019/05/what-happens-if-you-always-wear-headphones/589474/
======
ddingus
There is a sort of skill in play here.

At times in my life, I used headphones a lot. Open office type scenarios
definitely remain one of those times. I am in one, but it's low population.
None of us care, and one of us likes to drop some music. It's reasonable, so
we all get along on that, but I digress.

There is a skill or some kind of adaptation to noise. I got it raising the
kids.

Prior to them, I had trouble focusing with noise. About the middle of that
journey, I became able to watch a TV program, for example, on moderate volume,
with all of them getting after whatever it was.

Dad... Dad... DAD!!!

Huh?

:D

I can still do it, and can do it when I want, focusing on whatever I want. Can
be in a noise filled room, and focus on a conversation nearly buried in the
noise. Can be writing code, or drawing models with the world crashing around.

Or, I can give all that focus, and then it's distracting, but maybe in a good
way, as in maybe I should be aware of what is this noise and why it's noisy.

Now I notice today people raising kids, they have screens, headphones, etc...
We did not have that, and had a small house.

Perhaps adaptations go the other way too! Extreme noise sensitivity?

There should be another piece, "What happens when you always hear your kids?"

